#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Cambodia Forum >  >  > Cambodia Questions >  >  Overland from Pattaya to Cambodia:

## NokTang

There is a new mini-van service to Trat, from Pattaya. 300baht.

The office is located on Pattaya Tai, north side just before Sukhumvit.

I don't have the specifics but did see a nice new van there and the times are much better than the 630am bus. 

Specifics curious about if anyone knows...

-Do they pick you up at your condo?

-Any long delays on the way to Trat? (I did confirm they will take you to the Trat bus station to catch a shuttle to the border)

I see their banners are appearing around town. A good option IMHO if you like traveling overland, staying a night in Koh Kong. On that note, a second bus service to PNH is available now, 25000reil instead of the $10-15.usd.. This Phnom Penh Transport which drops you at the station near the Central Market.

Cheers and thanks in advance...yes...I know you can "fly for 4200baht on Bangkok Air return you cheap charlie Nok", I just like the Viet house in Koh Kong thanks for the advice mate...

----------

